# Escaped pet python strangled girl



## News Bot (Jul 2, 2009)

*Published:* 02-Jul-09 06:50 AM
*Source:* NEWS.com.au via NEWS.com.au

A 3.6-METRE pet Burmese python has broken out of an aquarium and strangled a 2-year-old girl in her bedroom in a central Florida home.

*Read More...*


----------



## KaaTom (Jul 2, 2009)

Thats terrible....


----------



## steelvan (Jul 2, 2009)

what did they not feed the snake...... whats gonna happen to the snake?


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 2, 2009)

longer version here which contradicts some of the other story Escaped pet python strangles child to death


----------



## taylor111 (Jul 2, 2009)

thats bad


----------



## Axanthic (Jul 2, 2009)

Did it eat her? or just kill her?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 2, 2009)

> Hill said the snake will be placed with someone who has a permit, pending an investigation into the girl's death.


 


> Darnell did not have a permit for the snake, which would be a second-degree misdemeanour, said Joy Hill, a spokeswoman with the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission.


 
Very very sad


----------



## Axanthic (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey atleast the poor snake isnt being killed!


----------



## Stephh (Jul 2, 2009)

Read the story this morning, really sad


----------



## gman78 (Jul 2, 2009)

Only in America...........


----------



## Retic (Jul 2, 2009)

What a ridiculous thing to say, it could happen anywhere.


----------



## Hoon84 (Jul 2, 2009)

Conflicting story, one says it was 3.6m and the other says it was 2.4 metres. Still sad though


----------



## Andrais (Jul 2, 2009)

You can never be to careful with creatures like snakes  exspecially one's that big. I've made a vowl to myself that as long as there's herps in the house I will not have kids. I've seen this thing happen lots of times, and its all becasue of careless mistakes. But some poor kids life is now gone, becasue the parent didn't think twice. I hope that this is a lesson that we all must learn, herps can be just as deadly as aggressive dogs, and can kill just as easily. Herps and kids don't mix


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 2, 2009)

The snake wasn't really that big, & it was an albino (there is a pic attached I got from Sydney Morning Herald site related to this story)

You can see where the snake is bleeding after it was stabbed to release the girl

http://www.smh.com.au/world/escaped-pet-python-strangles-child-to-death-20090702-d5h3.html


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks to be about the same size as an olive.
why didn't he have the enclosure locked? if it was in fact in the enclosure as it was stated.


----------



## kel (Jul 2, 2009)

god i hope my mum doesnt read this, she freaks out enough about me having snakes and kids, mind you i only have spotted macs

snakes and kids is no different to dogs and kids really imo, theres the potential for disaster with both


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Jul 2, 2009)

You may like to check this story out too:

Interesting news: Snakes and Meth Found in Home of Toddler Walking Alone on Texas Street


----------



## Andrais (Jul 2, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> You may like to check this story out too:
> 
> Interesting news: Snakes and Meth Found in Home of Toddler Walking Alone on Texas Street


 
***????
that is one strange story :?


----------



## Renagade (Jul 2, 2009)

Such stupid parents... I hate that people so dumb can breed...


----------



## JasonL (Jul 2, 2009)

The_S_Word said:


> Looks to be about the same size as an olive.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Looks no bigger than a decent Carpet... Such a shame, anyone keeping large pythons take heed, they are not "pets".


----------



## mark83 (Jul 2, 2009)

very sad


----------



## herptrader (Jul 2, 2009)

Also: Escaped pet python strangled US child: officials


----------



## Emmalicious (Jul 2, 2009)

nawwww thats such sad news!


----------



## Chuckface01 (Jul 3, 2009)

that is absolutly terrible. I cant believe that snake wouldnt be in a lockable safe enclosure, and at that size, why woudlnt you want that extra protection with a yougn child in the home. absolutly rediculous. a story that shouldnt have happend.

plus it said the paamedics arrived at 10am? that means they woudl have only checked on the girl at like 9am at the latest in the morning?!?!? and they checked on the snkae before her? somethign sounds iffy to me.


----------



## amy5189 (Jul 4, 2009)

i agree chuckface. something doesn't seem right about the story. i mean the snake was in a bag then in an aquarium and somehow it still managed to get out, and it's gone around and hunted out this little girl to kill....
i don't know it could all be true but it just sounds a little weird.
its still horribly sad though. poor girl.


----------



## Spunkywinkerbean (Jul 4, 2009)

The sad thing is that the snake was only doing what a snake does. It doesn't know the difference between food and human child.
But now the uneducated public will probably vent their anger towards the poor animal, not the irresponsible parents.:x
I have two children (and a snake and a dog.) 
I can't imagine how it must feel to lose a child.:cry:
I feel so sad for the poor baby and the poor snake, and the poor mother who probably didn't know anything about snakes as it was her boyfriend's animal. 
I feel sorry for the mother because she will never forgive herself for being so stupid as to not partaking in full research of this type of animal before allowing the snake in the house in the first place.:evil:
A terrible and shocking way to learn a lesson.


----------



## devannah (Jul 4, 2009)

*ignorance*

i wouldnt be too concerned about what the public think re this issue, its usually the ignorant that have the most to say.

this is just a tragedy, its a shame that the owner didnt secure the python properly in the first place given its size, but it also up to the mother to ensure that the child was living in a secure environment. 

But regardless, No time for blame.... its so easy to judge when its not you. I hope the python survives the stab wounds it was inflicted, and i hope that the owner and mother come to terms with their loss. 

a lesson for anyone with an animal regarldess of what it is


----------

